# cranberry



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2010)

Ξέρετε αν και πώς λέμε αυτά τα μούρα στα ελληνικά; Προσοχή, δεν χρειάζομαι κάτι παρόμοιο, αλλά το ακριβές όνομά τους (στο κείμενό μου γίνεται αναφορά στη θεραπευτική χρήση τους).

Έχω βρει το *φίγγι* στη Ματζέντα, και κάπου βρήκα και μια συσχέτιση με την *κρανιά*, αλλά και τα δύο δεν μου φαίνονται πειστικά· προτιμώ να γράψω κράνμπερι για σιγουριά.


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2010)

Κράνα τα λένε, αλλά πολλές φορές θα τα δεις και κράνμπερι. Το δέντρο λέγεται κρανιά. Αλλά εδώ λέει ότι δεν ταυτίζονται, οπότε τώρα μπερδεύτηκα. Εδώ το θεωρεί δεδομένο ότι ταυτίζονται.

Edit: Για να μην έχεις αμφιβολίες, ίσως πρέπει να τα αφήσεις κράνμπερι.


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2010)

Βιαστική αναζήτηση:
_Οξύκοκκος μύρτιλος_ βρίσκω εδώ, _μακροκάρπιο_ εδώ, ενώ εδώ λένε:
_Βακκίνιον το Οξύκοκκον_ ή _Βακκίνιον το Μακρόκαρπον_ ή _Βιβούρνο το Χιονανθές_ είναι η ελληνική ονομασία του Cranberry. Το Cranberry είναι καρπός φρούτου που χρησιμοποιείται στην Αμερική και μαγειρεύεται με εκατοντάδες τρόπους.

Εδώ, όμως, τα λένε _κράνα_ και περιγράφουν τη διαδικασία παραγωγής λικέρ απ' αυτά (αν βρείτε σπιτικό, δοκιμάστε· είναι εξαιρετικό!)

Οπότε τι; Κανείς πιο σχετικός ή με περισσότερο χρόνο για σωστή αναζήτηση;


----------



## StellaP (May 10, 2010)

Στην ελληνική ορεινή ύπαιθρο, όπου φύονται, τα λένε κράνα, ο καρπός τους συλλέγεται το φθινόπωρο και τα χρησιμοποιούν για να φτιάξουν λικέρ. Αν έχει κανείς υπομονή να τους βγάλει το κουκούτσι (τα άγρια έχουν κουκούτσι) κάνουν καταπληκτική μαρμελάδα.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2010)

Τα κράνα βοηθούν απίστευτα στην αύξηση της κινητικότητας του εντέρου. Οπότε, αν βρείτε κρανιά στο βουνό, μην πλακωθείτε στα κράνα επιτόπου κι έχουμε μετά τρεξίματα... γι' αυτό υπάρχουν και τα σακίδια! :)


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2010)

Κανονικά στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε cranberries και κακώς μπερδεύουμε τα κράνα με τα κράνμπερι. Η κρανιά που δίνει τα κράνα είναι αυτό το φυτό: European cornel.

Το κράνμπερι έχει επίσημο όνομα *Βακκίνιο το οξύκοκκο* (Vaccinium Oxycoccos). Το _vaccinium_ στα ελληνικά μεταφραζόταν κάποτε *μυρτίδιο*. Τώρα, για να μην μπερδεύονται, το λένε *κράνμπερι* και έξω από την πόρτα.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Κακώς μπερδεύουμε τα κράνα με τα κράνμπερι. Η κρανιά που δίνει τα κράνα είναι αυτό το φυτό: European cornel.


Πότε άλλοτε θα είχαμε όμως την ευκαιρία να μιλήσουμε για τα κράνα και την κρανιά; :) Και να καταθέσουμε και τη φράση που χρησιμοποιούμε στον βορρά «κώλος από κρανιά» (λόγω των ιδιοτήτων τού συγκεκριμένου ξύλου, για τις οποίες βλ. προαναφερθέν βικιάρθρο κ.ά.)!


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2010)

Με την ευκαιρία: το μύρτιλλο, κοινώς φίγγι, είναι το *bilberry* (_Vaccinium myrtillus_).


----------



## StellaP (May 10, 2010)

Εδώ που τα λέμε η κρανιά (european cornel) και το κρανμπέρι μικρή διαφορά έχουν ως προς τον καρπό. ' Εχω μαζέψει η ίδια άγρια κράνα για ποτό και μαρμελάδα και έχω αγοράσει από το σουπερμάρκετ ξερά cranberries και δεν κατάλαβα καμμία διαφορά.


----------



## Ambrose (May 10, 2010)

Κι εγώ κράνα τα ξέρω τα cranberries και ξέρω επίσης ότι στις ετικέτες μπουκαλιών με το χυμό τους, κράνα τα λένε.


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2010)

Υπάρχει πουθενά μαζεμένη πληροφορία για όλα τα μουροειδή που κυκλοφορούν στις βόρειες χώρες; Εκτός από τα cranberry κι άλλα κοινά πλέον συναντώ πιο πολύ και τα cloudberry (χαμόμουρο;), loganberry (λογκανόμουρο; λογκανομύρτιλο; ) Tayberry, Boysenberry Olallieberry κλπ τα οποία δεν φύονται στο ΗΒ (και τα τρία τελευταία είναι νέα υβρίδια), αλλά τα βλέπω να εμφανίζονται σε μαρμελάδες, λικέρ κλπ. Ίσως να ξεκινήσουμε κανένα νήμα;


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> στις ετικέτες μπουκαλιών με το χυμό τους, κράνα τα λένε.



Αν κάποιος μεταφραστής μπέρδεψε τα κράνα με τα cranberries, αυτό δεν ακυρώνει την παλαιότατη σχέση του κράνου και της «κράνειας» (κρανέας) με το λατινικό cornus, που έγινε αγγλικό cornel, και που κατά τύχη μοιάζουν με το _crαnberry_ και το φυτό που δεν έχει σχέση με την Ελλάδα (The name cranberry derives from "craneberry", first named by early European settlers in America who felt the expanding flower, stem, calyx, and petals resembled the neck, head, and bill of a crane). Εμείς τουλάχιστον μπορούμε να δείξουμε ότι δεν τα μπερδεύουμε. Αν θέλετε να καταθέσω την ιστορία των φυτών και των λέξεων, μετά χαράς.




SBE said:


> Υπάρχει πουθενά μαζεμένη πληροφορία για όλα τα μουροειδή που κυκλοφορούν στις βόρειες χώρες; [...] Ίσως να ξεκινήσουμε κανένα νήμα;


Καλή ιδέα!


----------



## Ambrose (May 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αν κάποιος μεταφραστής μπέρδεψε τα κράνα με τα cranberries, αυτό δεν ακυρώνει την παλαιότατη σχέση του κράνου και της «κράνειας» (κρανέας) με το λατινικό cornus, που έγινε αγγλικό cornel...



Ίσως και να έχει και δίκιο, δεν κάθισα να το ψάξω για να είμαι ελικρινής. Σύμφωνα με την Wikipedia, η δική μας κρανιά λέγεται Cornelian Cherry (European Cornel)


----------



## StellaP (May 10, 2010)

Υπάρχει και το lingonberry ή cowberry (UK) ή vaccinium vitis idaea, δηλ.βακκίνιο-άμπελος των Ιδαίων, που κάνει ωραία κόκκινη μαρμελάδα. 
Πάντως, εκτός από τα υβρίδια που αναφέρει η SBE, τα περισσότερα φύονται σε ορισμένες μόνον χώρες, κυρίως ψυχρού κλίματος και πιθανόν στα ελληνικά να υπάρχει μόνον η επιστημονική τους ονομασία.
Το cloudberry λέγεται χαμόμουρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ξέρετε αν και πώς λέμε αυτά τα μούρα στα ελληνικά; Προσοχή, δεν χρειάζομαι κάτι παρόμοιο, αλλά το ακριβές όνομά τους (στο κείμενό μου γίνεται αναφορά στη θεραπευτική χρήση τους).



Νομίζω πάντως πως όλοι (πρέπει να) συμφωνούμε ότι αν πέσουμε έξω σε μια αντιστοιχία που μπορεί και να μας χαλάσει κάποια συνταγή, μικρό το κακό. Για θεραπευτική χρήση, όμως, θα πρέπει κάθε μεταφραστής να είναι 110% βέβαιος πώς μεταφράζει βότανα, ιάματα κλπ.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Από τη βίκι 





Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος πως ποστάρουμε πίνακα με στήλες και γραμμές και θα στείλω μια πρώτη δόση μούρα (ονόματα)

Κι όπως βρήκα στο ιντερνέτιο...
Τα φρέσκα σμέουρα στα μανάβικα κοστίζουν σήμερα έναν βραχίονα και ένα πόδι.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος πως ποστάρουμε πίνακα με στήλες και γραμμές και θα στείλω μια πρώτη δόση μούρα (ονόματα)


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=38457#post38457


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Μια πρώτη δοκιμή, συμπληρώστε/ διορθώστε ελεύθερα



Αγγλιστί | Γαλλιστί	| Γερμανιστί	|Λατινιστί |Ελληνιστί (επιστημονικό όνομα)	|Κοινώς
raspberry	|framboise	||Rubus idaeus|| σμέουρα
blackberry||| Rubus fruticosus| |βατόμουρα
dewberry	||| Rubus caesius|| 
strawberry	|fraise	|Erdbeere	|Fragaria x	||	φράουλα
elder(berry)||| Sambucus nigra	||	σαμπούκος
mulberry	||| Morus alba/ nigra/ rubra	||	μούρα λευκά/ μαύρα/ κόκκινα
cranberry	||| Vaccinium Oxycoccus ||
Blueberry/ bilberry|	myrtille|	Heidelbeere	|Vaccinium myrtillus/ Cyanococcus|| μύρτιλλο
Blackcurrant|	cassis	||	Ribes nigrum||| 
Redcurrant	|groseille|| Ribes rubrum|| 
gooseberry	||| Ribes uva-crispa	||	φραγκοστάφυλο


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2014)

...
Αγόρι μου, σου έφερα το νέο σούπερ χυμό, με κράνμπερι, ράσμπερι και ζούμπερι! 






Περσινά ξινά βακκίνια, αλλά τώρα την είδα και μου βγήκε ο χυμός απ' τ' αφτιά· ξαφνιάστηκα.

Και όμως, το *zooberry *λημματογραφείται στο urban:

A Zooberry is when there is more than one type of berry in a bunch. A Zooberry occurs when someone has a bunch of berries "strawberries, blueberries, cranberries etc. etc."


----------

